# See-Through Mens Tank Top!??



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello

Does anyone know of any online stores that sell see-through mens tank tops made out of that weird black see-through material? 

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. :boogie


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Like this ^^^^^^^


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Give this a shot: http://store.americanapparel.net/men-tank-tops.html

Edit: although the ones on the site are more mesh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This one seems pretty interesting....


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

It's difficult to find a place that sells them.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I have no idea where to get them. Being a straight male, I'm just fine with guys fully covered, leaving it all to my imagination that doesn't care. As for wearing one myself, I clearly don't have the body to pull that stunt off.

Now if some attractive ladies would like to wear see through stuff, well, you go girl!


----------



## skoelsch (Apr 2, 2010)

*see through shirt you find here*

http://sheer-shirts.myshopify.com/










You will also find sheer women shirts.:clap


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

> *see through shirt you find here*
> http://sheer-shirts.myshopify.com/
> 
> 
> ...


Gah how embarassing you've found my old modeling pictures. Trust me I'm in way better shape now /flex


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That looks Photoshopped or painted on or something like that.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> That looks Photoshopped or painted on or something like that.


Yeah it does... just a little too perfect. Not buying it.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

nothing says classy like sheer covered man nips.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> That looks Photoshopped or painted on or something like that.


Might as well of just worn this, lol:


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry, but WTF? Most gay men would be embarrassed to be seen in such gay-looking shirts.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

haha, ah come on lads. See-through tops? ffs, you cudnay wear those in ireland without getting nipples like raspberries and getting the head beaten off ya!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

:lol Sorry,but this whole tread made me laugh..

I couldn't take a man seriously if he'd worn something like that,I would probably burst out in laughter or something..


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Dub16 said:


> haha, ah come on lads. See-through tops? ffs, you cudnay wear those in ireland without getting nipples like raspberries and getting the head beaten off ya!


:lol


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Something like this?


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Invisible Girl, I noticed you have 'open-mindedness' as a turn-on in your profile, that's a laugh! You should put close-minded and immature behaivour as your turn on. Dub16 and you would make a great couple.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Phibes said:


> Invisible Girl, I noticed you have 'open-mindedness' as a turn-on in your profile, that's a laugh! You should put close-minded and immature behaivour as your turn on. Dub16 and you would make a great couple.
> Edit: Add D11 to your list Invisible, he/she is another moron for you to befriend.


 Hey, I was being serious. That guy is from Right Said Fred. I don't joke about people's style and clothing. I'd be the last to do that, so you obviously don't know me.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> haha, ah come on lads. See-through tops? ffs, you cudnay wear those in ireland without getting nipples like raspberries and getting the head beaten off ya!





Invisible_girl said:


> :lol Sorry,but this whole tread made me laugh..
> 
> I couldn't take a man seriously if he'd worn something like that,I would probably burst out in laughter or something..


Sorry but you guys are definitely out of line. SAD obviously doesn't automatically make one openminded or less shallow. :blank


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Phibes said:


> I did say 'Tank Top'...... So why are you posting up see-through tops which are obviously not like the example I gave and also some ****ing whack looking dude on the right. That's a joke.


Because he was in Australia wearing this. It's the material you're suppose to comment on, not the whole outfit. Come on, calm down.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok, I'm sorry. I realise now that you aren't being a jerk like those others.

And yeah, if that dude on the right lost the facial expression and put on some jeans it wouldn't be bad.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

This is the article

_Two guys too sexy for their shirts? Come on boys, keep it together. Left, a Venus de Milo-esque pic of a dancer from Australian fashion show. Right (appropriately), one Right Said Fred brother. Photos: Hannah Mason, WireImage | Mick Hutson, Redferns 
Oh sure, that crafty Anna Wintour may be hogging the style spotlight with Fashion's Night Out, but that doesn't mean Australia can't pull out all the stops to drum up interest in its own fashion scene.

And if that means channeling the black mesh-wearing spirit of Nineties one-hit wonder Right Said Fred, so be it.

For Spring Carnival Fashion Lunch in Melbourne -- a runway show kicking off the horse-racing season -- the Aussies brought out the big guns: theater star Sharon Millerchip performed with a pair of Fairbrass brother-esque dancers (the very Tom Cruise-looking one is shown above left) who have "I'm Too Sexy" written all over them.

Okay, so the dancers were actually doing a performance from "Chicago," but unless Roxie Hart moved to Club MTV circa 1991, we're calling BS.

The kicker? According to a website for The Melbourne Cup, the cabaret performance was arranged to go with this year's fashion theme ... wait for it ... American glamour.

Ouch! We haven't been this insulted since "Crocodile Dundee in Los Angeles."

P.S. Gluttons for punishment can check out the video for Right Said Fred's new single, "Sexy Bum," here. Consider yourself warned.

And yes, we are too sexy for this post.

For more on fashion shows that have failed to impress, click here.
_
www.stylelist.com/.../


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Phibes said:


> Invisible Girl, I noticed you have 'open-mindedness' as a turn-on in your profile, that's a laugh! You should put close-minded and immature behaivour as your turn on. Dub16 and you would make a great couple.


Right,so open-minded people can't have a sense of humour?I think I'm allowed to not like something and see the humour in it,but that doesn't mean that people aren't allowed to wear that if they want.I don't care.

Sorry,didn't mean to offend you or anything.Guess I have a weird sense of humour.Didn't think that it was THAT serious.

EDIT:I know that some of things I like make some people laugh,but I'm not offended by it.Sometimes I'm even able to see the humour in it myself.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I wear tank tops a lot but come on FFS! What's so special you MUST reveal everything!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd wager FlyingSpatula could assist.


----------



## Warnner (May 23, 2011)

Well I don't know about such online store but I know a store from where you can get all types of men and women garments like tank tops, sports bras, pants and shirts etc.

Tank Top | Mens vest


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I have no idea where to get them. Being a straight male, I'm just fine with guys fully covered, leaving it all to my imagination that doesn't care. As for wearing one myself, I clearly don't have the body to pull that stunt off.
> 
> Now if some attractive ladies would like to wear see through stuff, well, you go girl!


lol!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm not against gay people at all, but when I think of mesh clothing I think "gay"... i can't help it, and here is probably why i think that way:

3 years ago I lived with my sister and her girlfriend for about 6 months. Because they were gay they'd invite mostly other gay people over all the time. One time they had this gay guy over there, and he was cool and everything, I had nothing against him. Well, one night this guy gets in a black mesh thong and jumps over a bomb fire! He said he scorched his hairs....it was funny but clearly much more disturbing from my view! Yes, it was a black mesh thong...I said that right....


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

are you straight or gay? i only ask because see through tanks are something a gay man would wear. If you are insistent on having one, I suggest you don't wear it any place you want to be perceived as straight(like in a club or something). What makes you want one so badly?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

When I thought of see-through men's tops I thought of two things: (1) Right Said Fred and (2) Fishnet


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

^ Sexy.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

D11 said:


> I'm not against gay people however I am against _bickheads._


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

MojoCrunch said:


> When I thought of see-through men's tops I thought of two things: (1) Right Said Fred and (2) Fishnet


money says this man is gay

(nothing against gay people, just saying)

i'm a very open person, but i just couldn't imagine many straight guys wanting to wear mesh clothing....not at all...seriously...


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Enrique Iglesius is the one straight guy that I imagine in the see-through shirt at all times. Weather in the sunshine or whether wet in the rain (as he always is in his music videos while my mother is gushing) he is the one straight guy that seems to actually pull it off. :um


----------

